# settingup creative inspire 5200 5.1 speaker



## ganesh_2218 (May 9, 2005)

Hi frens,

just bought the cheapest model of the 5.1 sorround spekaer system from creative the inspire 5200. I have opened and not connected to my computer.

Could any one tell me how to set up it. Other than sound card what hardware can be used to connect it to pc. First what do you mean by sound card? Whats its use? Is it same like the graphics card which is used to deliver more of the quality.


GANESH


----------



## akshayt (May 9, 2005)

not opened
return it 
take altec


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 9, 2005)

ganesh_2218 said:
			
		

> Hi frens,
> 
> just bought the cheapest model of the 5.1 sorround spekaer system from creative the inspire 5200. I have opened and not connected to my computer.
> 
> ...



Pause for a moment and have a look inside the box. There's a good chance (9/10) that Creative included a manual (instructions printed on sheets of paper in many languages, stapled and bound in book form) in the box. Get a beer (or a coffee) and sit down somewhere with manual in hand. Go through it in detail. If you have any doubts on connecting the set, go through the manual again.  

If you're still not successful, come back here and post your queries.

PS: While you're at it, also read any manuals that came with your motherboard.

Queries like "What is a soundcard?" et al are answered in great detail at www.howstuffworks.com


Keith


----------



## quad master (May 9, 2005)

This is how a Sound Card looks like

*pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/2004/0310/creative.jpg

Your 5.1 speakers might be having 3 connections

1 - Front 2 Speakers
2 - Rear 2 Speakers
3 - Center channel and subwoofer
[Guys correct if i am wrong]

also you should have a 5.1 Sound card to connect 5.1 speakers.


----------



## quad master (May 9, 2005)

This is how a 5.1 channel Sound Card looks like

*pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/2004/0310/creative.jpg

Your 5.1 speakers might be having 3 connections

1 - Front 2 Speakers
2 - Rear 2 Speakers
3 - Center channel and subwoofer
[Guys correct if i am wrong]

also you should have a 5.1 Sound card to connect 5.1 speakers.


----------

